# Kostenlose Entwicklerumgebung



## Claas M (25. September 2004)

Hi.

Ich wollte nun auch anfangen _so ein bischen_ zu programmieren aber habe keine Ahnung, welche Sprache einfach ist, Vor - und Nachteile hat und welche Enticklungsumgebung man nimmt.

Ich habe schon ein Microsoft Visual Basic 6 Anfängerbuch aber mit der beiliegenden CD kann man nicht kompilieren.

Welche Sprache würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Visual Basic 6
Visaul Basic .NET
C#
C++
...

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## ProgFreak (25. September 2004)

Ich würde dir empfehlen mit c++ anzufangen, denn
             1) c++ ist am Anfang recht einfach
             2) Man kann so gut wie alles damit machen
             3) Linux und Windows basieren all auf c bzw. c++ und somit kann man sehr Systemnah programmieren.


            ProgFreak


----------



## ByteDigger (25. September 2004)

Ich empfehle auch C++. C ist schwieriger, gibt aber mehr Einsicht ins Programmieren. 

Willst du kleine Konsolenprogramme für den Anfang, gibts z.b. Dev-C++
Willst du auch Oberflächen machen, nutze die Visual Sachen...


----------



## Claas M (25. September 2004)

Hi.

Danke ersteinmal für Eure Antworten.
Ich wollte schon so visuelle Sachen machen.

Als Programm zum Coden habe ich Proton.
Womit kann ich die Dateien einfach kompilieren?

Kennt Ihr Seiten, auf denen leichte Tutorials sind?


----------



## ProgFreak (25. September 2004)

Guck doch mal bei google dort dürftest du alles finden was du brauchst.

Und wenn du anfangen willst mit der WinApi zu programmieren kann ich dir 
ein Tutorial auf winapi.de von Henno Buschmann empfehlen.

ProgFreak


----------



## Scorcher (25. September 2004)

Hi 
Ich finde C++ definitiv die bessere Spürache und hab die maln hier ne Liste mit kostenlosen IDEs:
http://frankengamer.de/modules.php?...pic&t=58&sid=d550ea42f4dd81af0b586dff3668c144
Ich persönlich benutze das  MinGW Developer Studio, da es dies für Lin und Win gibt und nicht so überladen ist.
rya.
Scorcher24


----------



## Claas M (26. September 2004)

Hat es denn auch eine grafische Arbeitsfläche?

Ich habe zwar DEV C++ aber das ist mir (noch) zu kryptisch .


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (26. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Claas Meckelnburg _
> *Hi.
> 
> Danke ersteinmal für Eure Antworten.
> ...



Wenn du visuel machen willst, dann würd ich dir empfelen, dass du dich erst mit C++ Konsolenpogrammiereung auseinandersetzt und es dann versuchtst. (am besten mit dem C++ Builder, der  motiviert ungemein weil man schnell Erfolge erzielt). Setzt dich nicht gleich zu Anfang mit dem MFC auseinander, die sind schwer, richtig schwer.


----------



## squeaker (26. September 2004)

oder nimm gleich Java - dann kannst du erst mal den Teil mit den Pointern und dem Speicher vergessen und dich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Ausserdem sind die IDEs gut,  es ist ein Debugger dabei, es ist kostenlos und die Bibliothek enthält fast alles was man braucht.


----------



## Claas M (26. September 2004)

Hmm Konsolenprogramme... was soll man denn damit anfangen?
Ich sehe da nicht so den Sinn.
Außerdem verstehe ich es im Moment eh nicht alles. Ich hatte verschiedene Compiler und alle waren anders...
Tutorials die ich mit angesehen hatte waren voll mit Fehlern  #include <iostream.h> ergab z.b. einen und ein anderer Code den ich mittels CopyPaste eingefügt hatte hagelte nur so...

Kennst Du *sehr* einfache Tutorials?


----------



## JoKne (26. September 2004)

> Hmm Konsolenprogramme... was soll man denn damit anfangen?  Ich sehe da nicht so den Sinn.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel Ahnung du von Programmieren und insbesonders von C++  (wenn du mit C++ anfangen willst) aber du sollst ja nicht bis ans Ende deiner Tage Consolenanwendungen programmieren.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Consolenprogramme für den Einstieg sehr gut 
da sie auf das wichtigste reduziert sind. Wenn man sofort mit Formularen (also visuell) anfängt verliert man leicht das Wesentliche aus den Augen. 
Und kämpft mit irgendwelchen Methoden und Steuerelemten.

Bei Consolenanwendungen lernt man die ganzen Schleifen und
Kontrollstrukturen da man keine Steuerelemte sondern nur 
einige grundlegende Methoden und Klassen zur Verfügung hat.

Wenn man erstmal die Regeln (syntax), schleifen, klassen und einige Methoden kennt ist es ziemlich leicht das  ganze auf visueller Ebene mit Formularen und Steuerelemten fortzuführen.

Das ist meine Meinung ;-)

P.S. ich würde dir auch zu Java oder C# raten, wie es Squeaker schon gesagt hat. Grad als Programmieranfänger könnte es in C++ unnötig komplziert werden.


----------



## canuzzi (26. September 2004)

*Consolenprogrammierung*

Es ist sinnvoll mit der Konsolenprogrammierung anzufangen, um erstmal hinter das Konzept der Sprache zu kommen. Und mit Konsolenprogrammen kann man auch schon ziemlich viel wie Stringbearbeitung und Berechnungen programmieren, die fuer dich auch nuetzlich sein kann. Vor allem wenn du jemals auf eine Unix kommst, ist es sehr gut sich etwas mehr mit der Konsole auseinanderzusetzen.

Als Einstiegsumgebung kann ich dir Eclipse mit dem c/c++ Plugin empfehlen, das ist zwar eigentlich eine IDE fuer Java, aber sie ist fuer einen Anfaenger mehr als ausreichend. Zu Eclipse und dem Plugin brauchst du dann noch einen Compiler, wo ich dir eignetlich auch erstmal den gnu compiler ans Herz legen wuerde.


----------



## Claas M (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JoKne _
> *Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviel Ahnung du von Programmieren und insbesonders von C++  (wenn du mit C++ anfangen willst)  *



Also mit PHP kann ich dienen aber c++ habe ich mir gestern zum ersten Mal angesehen. Kannte vorher ansonsten VisualBasic 6.

Habe mir jetzt ne Demoversion des Borland c++ Builders geholt.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *oder nimm gleich Java - dann kannst du erst mal den Teil mit den Pointern und dem Speicher vergessen und dich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Ausserdem sind die IDEs gut,  es ist ein Debugger dabei, es ist kostenlos und die Bibliothek enthält fast alles was man braucht. *



Find ich nicht. Ich hab zu mach auch java und c++ und seh den gewaltigen Unterschied in der Schwierkeit nicht. Zu deiner Behauptung: 
Ich finde es eher umgekehrt. Das installieren der ganzen Frameworks und die Sache von wegen Interpreter aufrufen und sowas bringt mehr Frust als Lust.
Aber im Idealfalls sollte man sowieso C++ , C# und Java können.


----------



## squeaker (27. September 2004)

Hast du schon mal ein Programm geschrieben (Beispielsweise einen AVL-Baum) der entsprechend dynamisch Speicher anfordert und freigibt? Das gesuche nach den Speicherlöchern ist kein Spaß! Ehrlich nicht. Und mit Zeigern kann man Sachen machen die nicht wirklich Lustig sind. Manchmal funktionieren sie auch. Das ist für einen Anfänger eine unnötige Komplexität. Ein Änfänger sollte sich darauf konzentrieren können die zugrundeliegenden Konzepte ordentlich zu verstehen (z.B. OOP).
Ausserdem stehen in Java weitreichende Bibliotheken zur Verfügung die viele Basisaufgaben erledigen (z.B. String-Bibliotheken mit Regulären Ausdrücken usw.). Viele dieser Funktionalitäten gibt es auch bei kommerziellen C++-Compilern, aber bei freien zumindest im Windowsbereich eher selten.

Installation: Doppelklick auf die exe
Programm ausführen: Doppelklick auf das jar (welches automatisch von der IDE erstellt wird) bzw. mittels Run-Menü in der IDE.

Anders geht das bei C++ auch nicht.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von squeaker _
> *
> Ausserdem stehen in Java weitreichende Bibliotheken zur Verfügung die viele Basisaufgaben erledigen (z.B. String-Bibliotheken mit Regulären Ausdrücken usw.). Viele dieser Funktionalitäten gibt es auch bei kommerziellen C++-Compilern, aber bei freien zumindest im Windowsbereich eher selten.
> 
> ...



Zum ersten:  C++ stellt mit der Standart Template Libary das gleiche zur Verfügung (Klassen für Basisaufgaben)

Zum zweiten: Stimmt, schon , aber grade die verbreitung eigener Programme an Freunde wird dadurch eigeschränkt. 
Krüzlich sollte ich ein Pogramm für eine kleinere  Organisation schreiben ( nicht gegen Bezahlung, für den Vater meines Freundes) , mit Java wär das nicht möglich gewesen, da die VM nicht installiert war und der Netzwerkadmin von denen irgentwie ne Macke hat . 
Aber villeicht sehe ich das mit andren Augen, da ich grade mal ..... Jahre alt bin.(wieviel genau ist egal, einfach noch ziemlich jung)


----------



## squeaker (27. September 2004)

Stimmt - die STL stellt viele Funktionen zur Verfügung. Es fehlen aber einige. XML, GUI, einfache Zeichenfunktionen, Unterstützung diverser Zahlenformate, ...

Die Javabib bietet mehr. Aber der wichtigste Grund ist tatsächlich die automatische Speicherverwaltung. Ich habe dazu letzt einen interessanten Artikel gelesen wo die Gründe analysiert worden sind, warum VB so weit verbreitet ist. Der Hauptgrund: man muss sich um den Speicher keine sorgen machen. Er ist einfach da. Ausserdem der automatische Boundscheck. Es ist echt ätzend ein Programm zu schreiben (gerade wenn man programmieren lernt) und nach einem Fehler zu suchen, der echt schwer zu finden ist: Zugriff auf ein Array-Element das nicht da ist weil man in der Schleife 1 Feld zu weit gelaufen ist. Oder nachzuprüfen ob alle Knoten des Baumes auch vollständig gelöscht werden und nicht ein oder 2 pro Operation ständig reserviert bleiben.

Und es ist kostenlos - und zwar Programme die im kommerziellen Rahmen vertrieben werden könnten. Eclipse beispielsweise bietet alles was man braucht.

Aber über Meinungen braucht man nicht streiten.

Btw. Ich verstehe deinen Admin-Bekannten. Er ist verantwortlich das alles funktioniert und er ist für Komplikationen verantwortlich die unvorhersehbar mit den verschiedensten Programmen auftreten (z.B. läuft bei mir DVDShrink nicht mit emule zusammen). Daher wäre er ein schlechter Admin wenn er einfach so alles installieren würde.


----------



## Claas M (27. September 2004)

Hey anstatt hier über die Vor- und Nachteile zu diskutieren solltet Ihr mir mal ein par Tutorials reinreichen, so als Link.


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (27. September 2004)

http://www.robsite.de/index.php
Hier soltest du zu allem fündig werden, egal ob C++ oder Java.


----------



## Claas M (28. September 2004)

Danke, ich werd's mal austesten.


----------

